# Oysters



## Roll_Bones (Nov 24, 2020)

I love oysters, but hate to shuck them.  I was in Costco yesterday and picked up a container of Pacific ( I think farm raised) oysters as I have been wanting some.  Looks like two servings.
My only intention was to deep fry them?  My wife does not eat them so anything goes.
Any ideas and easy prep for shucked oysters.
Also I use a lot of Panko bread crumbs for breading shrimp and other items to be deep fried.  I think a thinner coating may be in order  for the oysters?

TIA. John


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 24, 2020)

Traditional Southern fried oysters are made with a cornmeal batter, like this. 
https://www.gritsandpinecones.com/best-southern-crispy-fried-oysters/


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Nov 24, 2020)

Oh Boy... Elliott's in Seattle had an amazing Pan Fried Oysters in Brown Sugar Bourbon Sauce. Dunno if this recipe is exact but I bet it is close.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 25, 2020)

I made Steve Kroll's recipe for Oyster Stew a couple years ago for Thanksgiving. Just a small pot, since only Himself and his sister like it. Meanwhile, my BIL and I enjoyed clam chowder. The stew got rave reviews from the oyster loving side of the family. I don't know if you want to fuss with making it just for yourself, but here's a link to the recipe:

*Steve Kroll's Oyster Stew*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 25, 2020)

I've never fried oysters but scalloped oysters were always part of our Thanksgiving feast.

Start with a layer of saltine cracker crumbs in a casserole followed by a layer of oysters and their liquor repeat the layers finishing with a top layer of cracker crumbs, dot with butter, pour milk into a corner of the dish until you can just see it coming up the sides of the casserole, bake in a preheated 350F oven for approx. 45 minutes until the top is brown and the milk has been absorbed.  I add plenty of fresh cracked black pepper to each layer of oysters.

A little fancier version from Chef John.

https://www.allrecipes.com/video/846/how-to-make-scalloped-oysters/


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 25, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> Traditional Southern fried oysters are made with a cornmeal batter, like this.
> https://www.gritsandpinecones.com/best-southern-crispy-fried-oysters/



I never use corn meal for any breading as I do not care for the texture or the taste.  Maybe I need to revisit this thinking?
But will try this recipe.
I have some seafood breader in the pantry.  House Autry.  Very southern yet I don't think they use corn meal?  Maybe fine or corn flour?  Its been there a long time.  May not be good anymore?
Thanks GG.



Aunt Bea said:


> I've never fried oysters but scalloped oysters were always part of our Thanksgiving feast.
> 
> Start with a layer of saltine cracker crumbs in a casserole followed by a layer of oysters and their liquor repeat the layers finishing with a top layer of cracker crumbs, dot with butter, pour milk into a corner of the dish until you can just see it coming up the sides of the casserole, bake in a preheated 350F oven for approx. 45 minutes until the top is brown and the milk has been absorbed.  I add plenty of fresh cracked black pepper to each layer of oysters.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bea. I only have a small container.  I want to try them before I go all the way in.  I have never purchased oysters this way.
For my first try I want to deep fry them.
But thank you very much.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 25, 2020)

You might try mincing the oysters, mixing with cream cheese, green onion, and a touch of sugar.. Place a heaping tsp. full onto a wonton skin.  Wet the skin edges with water, and fold corners inward, overlapping to seal.  Let dry on cooling rack for 5 minutes.  Fry in hot oil until crispy.  Serve with a lemon sweet and sour sauce.

Seeeeya' Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 25, 2020)

Roll_Bones said:


> I never use corn meal for any breading as I do not care for the texture or the taste.  Maybe I need to revisit this thinking?
> But will try this recipe.
> I have some seafood breader in the pantry.  House Autry.  Very southern yet I don't think they use corn meal?  Maybe fine or corn flour?  Its been there a long time.  May not be good anymore?
> Thanks GG.
> ...


You could probably switch the ratio of flour and cornmeal. I think the cornmeal is what makes it crunchy. Or you could try this Japanese recipe that uses cornstarch and panko. 
https://rasamalaysia.com/fried-oysters-recipe-panko-fried-oysters/ 

I'm not sure about the seafood breader - I have never used it. It could have become rancid, I suppose. If you want to try it, smell it first.


----------



## RCJoe (Nov 25, 2020)

Anyone here eat them raw right off the half shell ?


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 25, 2020)

I love them that way when they are fresh.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 25, 2020)

Nope, I don't oysters raw off the half shell. They taste of diluted salt with the texture of snot. Not so gross that I wouldn't eat them, but I don't see the point.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 25, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Nope, I don't oysters raw off the half shell. They taste of diluted salt with the texture of snot. Not so gross that I wouldn't eat them, but I don't see the point.


You're supposed to sprinkle them with hot sauce


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 25, 2020)

RCJoe said:


> Anyone here eat them raw right off the half shell ?





Kathleen said:


> I love them that way when they are fresh.


No. Ick. I've tried it but I really don't like the texture. I don't like them much fried, either. A traditional Thanksgiving dish around here is oyster dressing. I've never tried it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 25, 2020)

RCJoe said:


> Anyone here eat them raw right off the half shell ?



Yep, but only if I buy them from the shop, I also like raw cherry stone clams.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 25, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yep, but only if I buy them from the shop, I also like raw cherry stone clams.


I live in an area where oysters are identified on menus by the river or bay where they were harvested [emoji38] They're usually served or sold the same day they were caught.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 25, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> I live in an area where oysters are identified on menus by the river or bay where they were harvested [emoji38] They're usually served or sold the same day they were caught.



Hard to find those same day here in Wyoming...can I interest you in some Rocky Mountain Oysters??


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 25, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Nope, I don't oysters raw off the half shell. They taste of diluted salt with the texture of snot...



On our very first date, Himself ordered Oysters Rockefeller. He offered me one, so I tried it. When he asked what I thought of it, I told him I would let him know the next day. That's when I told him that my sinuses drain a lot and I didn't need to spend good money just to have that sensation on demand. [emoji38]


----------



## RCJoe (Nov 25, 2020)

I've never eaten them raw off the half shell.  That's why I asked.  Do you just let them slide down your throat ?  Do you chew them ?  

When I was on long island I got some blue point clams once.  They came on a plate of ice with wedges of lemon and some cocktail sauce.  I chewed it a couple of times and my friend said, "for God's sake swallow that" !

Living in the heart of Appalachia back then before the internet I didn't 
have much access learning about these things.


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 26, 2020)

RCJoe said:


> Anyone here eat them raw right off the half shell ?



Back in my party days, we would have them raw, in various bay side bars we frequented. 

Don't think we ever ate them entirely sober tho.  

Ross


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 26, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> You might try mincing the oysters, mixing with cream cheese, green onion, and a touch of sugar.. Place a heaping tsp. full onto a wonton skin.  Wet the skin edges with water, and fold corners inward, overlapping to seal.  Let dry on cooling rack for 5 minutes.  Fry in hot oil until crispy.  Serve with a lemon sweet and sour sauce.



Sounds very good Chief.  Recipe noted.



GotGarlic said:


> You could probably switch the ratio of flour and cornmeal. I think the cornmeal is what makes it crunchy. Or you could try this Japanese recipe that uses cornstarch and panko.
> https://rasamalaysia.com/fried-oysters-recipe-panko-fried-oysters/
> I'm not sure about the seafood breader - I have never used it. It could have become rancid, I suppose. If you want to try it, smell it first.



I have been breading traditional.  Flour - Egg wash - Panko.  Very crispy without the addition of corn meal.  May be a little too crispy for oysters?  I am thinking something lighter.  I suppose some use only flour,  then drop them?
I will check, but I think the mix I have has corn meal in it.  I'm not going to use it.  Trash can as soon as I walk out of this office.



RCJoe said:


> Anyone here eat them raw right off the half shell ?



Clearly my favorite way to enjoy them.  There is little doubt that oysters raw are the very best way.  I just hate shucking.
Its weird but my wife will shuck them for me and she would never touch  oysters prepared any way.
But will shuck them. 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hard to find those same day here in Wyoming...can I interest you in some Rocky Mountain Oysters??



I have had "turkey fries" I think they call them.  I was on a business trip when I was offered to try them and they were excellent.
But I'm not going out of my way to find or make them.....



RCJoe said:


> I've never eaten them raw off the half shell.  That's why I asked.  Do you just let them slide down your throat ?  Do you chew them ?
> When I was on long island I got some blue point clams once.  They came on a plate of ice with wedges of lemon and some cocktail sauce.  I chewed it a couple of times and my friend said, "for God's sake swallow that" !
> Living in the heart of Appalachia back then before the internet I didn't
> have much access learning about these things.



Its kinda a chew and a swallow.  I mean they need no chewing depending on size.  But yes, oysters raw are chewed. Not like steak, but chewed none the less.  And they are wonderful!



Just Cooking said:


> Back in my party days, we would have them raw, in various bay side bars we frequented.
> Don't think we ever ate them entirely sober tho.
> Ross



Clearly a glass of milk would be way out of place when oysters grace the table.


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 26, 2020)

Oyster Shooters







[/IMG]


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 26, 2020)

If corn mea; and panko are too crunchy, uncooked farina gives a great, soft crunch when mixed half and half with flour.  Also, tempura is a softer crunch as well.  

If usi, the flour/farina, i would season with salt, pepper, and maybe Old Bay.  Drake's Fish fry coating  would also be good on fried oysters.

I used to enjoy oyster stew, that is until I bit into an oyster one time and it had a pasty green stuff inside.  I haven't been able to eat oysters since.  I do love clamps, and all other seafood I've tried.

Seeeeya; Chuef Longwind of th North


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 27, 2020)

salt and pepper said:


> Oyster Shooters
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful.  Looks great and I am certain it tastes even better.
Did you shuck those or get them out of a container?
And is that cocktail sauce?
Thanks.....Looks like something I am into trying.

Chief.  Yes, tempura was something I was thinking about.
I saw that lots of people double flour oysters and drop them.  Might be the easy option and maybe the best?


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 27, 2020)

Grill them like they do in NOLA.  You can partially grill them enough so they are easier to open, then put the compound butter mixture of your choice on the oyster in the shell and finish grilling them.  Google "french market grilled oysters" and you'll get recipes for various butters.  No snotty texture.  Be careful not to overcook them though.


----------



## RCJoe (Nov 27, 2020)

Looking forward to trying that Medtran.   Occasionally some of the seafood sellers here get oysters in the shell.

How to shuck an oyster properly:

https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...UDCAg&uact=5#kpvalbx=_A1LBX9rjJoGy5wKn0ojYBA8


USAToday review of NOLA Grilled Oysters with Butter Sauce:

https://www.10best.com/interests/re...led-oysters-just-like-they-do-in-new-orleans/


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 27, 2020)

I think you'll really like them grilled.  I like them raw with fresh squeezed lemon juice and/or hot sauce (Crystal, which is really not that hot) depending on what kind of oyster it is, but I love grilled oysters and have been known to make a piggy of myself on them.

There are a couple of places locally we can get specific types of fresh oysters from the Atlantic coast, the Gulf coast, and the Pacific coast.  They aren't cheap when you buy like that though.  One of my favorites is Wianno (sp ?) and you just squeeze a little lemon juice on them.

My BIL used to place the preshucked ones in muffin tins with a small piece of raw bacon, butter, hot sauce and the oyster,  maybe something else, then bake them.  The bacon piece was still a bit chewy.  I don't remember details exactly and Craig can't right now, but I remember we both thought the bacon completely overpowered the oyster flavor.

Use fine corn meal mixed with flour and you won't get that real coarse/rough texture.  You can also run panko through the food processor before using and the texture will be finer.


----------



## RCJoe (Nov 28, 2020)

It's like 4:00 am and I'm up as always thinking about cooking something.

I turned on the TV and low and behold there is a program I hadn't seen before.  LXTV 1st Look.  

This morning there is this food journalist "Johnny Banana's" and he's in France speaking with a salt maker and on to an Oyster Farmer.

The Farm grows Oysters on strings and explains the methods & purpose of his industry.   But he says this technology is a couple of hundred years old.

Ahhh...I've read where the ancient Roman's used it way back then.  In a once city known as Balae which has sunken below the ocean near Naples where Oysters were reportedly grown using a similar system and were said to be the finest available in those times. 

https://globalfirstsandfacts.com/2017/06/12/oyster-farming-circa-110-bce/

But  here is the link to the 1st Look program.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2uSJ8em2LU

I've not seen Oysters marketed in my area by variety.  I think they are all generic here.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 28, 2020)

medtran49 said:


> Grill them like they do in NOLA.  You can partially grill them enough so they are easier to open, then put the compound butter mixture of your choice on the oyster in the shell and finish grilling them.  Google "french market grilled oysters" and you'll get recipes for various butters.  No snotty texture.  Be careful not to overcook them though.



They are in a plastic container from Costco.  If they were still in the shell, I would have not asked for help.
I have never purchased any this way.  I had an urge for oysters and these were the first oysters I saw.  I am 250 miles from the coast as well.
Thank you though.


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 28, 2020)

You could do them in the little muffin tins.  The ones that are 12 to each tin.  That would be about the same size cup area as a shell.


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 28, 2020)

Roll_Bones said:


> Beautiful.  Looks great and I am certain it tastes even better.
> Did you shuck those or get them out of a container?
> And is that cocktail sauce?
> Thanks.....Looks like something I am into trying.
> ...



 Pacific Oysters shucked, homemade cocktail sauce Bud lite Chelada and homemade Hot Sauce...


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 29, 2020)

salt and pepper said:


> Pacific Oysters shucked, homemade cocktail sauce Bud lite Chelada and homemade Hot Sauce...



They look great.  Its hit and miss around here trying to buy oysters. Oysters still in their shell.


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 29, 2020)

Oyster shooters w/ hot sauce pearls & mint pearls...






[/IMG]


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 29, 2020)

I love oysters most any way they are made.  Clams too.  Raw, steamed, fried, grilled, etc.  Yes, I chew them.  So yummy to me.


----------



## Bitser (Jun 2, 2021)

Went to Cape Cod on my honeymoon (a Wyoming boy in a strange land).  My wife knew the place and drove out to Menemsha, where there was a wee fishmonger on the quay.  She bought a heap of oysters and borrowed a knife.  I opened the champagne.  Loved fresh oysters ever since.  

When I lived in New Zealand (second wife) we loved the seafood.  Oysters from the Bluff are famous and there are oyster farms all over.  After we returned to the 'States, I bought an oyster knife and learned to shuck them.   

The local market had some Pacific oysters that looked decent, so I bought ten.  Shucked them without hacking off a finger and served them on the half shell with boiled corn, bread, and New Zealand Mud House sauvignon blanc.  Heaven!


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 3, 2021)

With my father from the Maritimes - yup, we all ate oysters.  

My father used to celebrate their anniversary with a huge cocktail party (dates this story, doesn't it).  I was I think 8 or 9, we were in Minnesota, I had just mastered the oyster knife, much to my father's pride.  He had 2 huge crates of oysters shipped in for their anniversary party.  (lucky mom spent most of the day before scrubbing them in the laundry tub - LOL, happy anniversary!) Those crates were huge! I and my brother could have fit inside. 

So at the party, I'm glued to the table, busy opening and eating to my hearts content, a lady guests came up and said...  eeeeww! how can you eat those things alive?   Believe it or not, it never occurred to me.  I spent a lot of my summers in the maritimes.  Just something that never crossed my mind. 

Well at that age I guess it just hit me, yuck! Alive!  But I still wanted to open them so I started opening them for other guests who didn't want to wield a knife.  Until my father saw what I was doing.  New rule - you eat what you open - gulp.  So I swallowed 'em whole, after about 2 or 3 I thought of them swimming around in my tummy.  

Never ate another oyster for about 26 years.  Finally tried them and yeah, sort'a like them but most I will eat are 3 or 4. Either with just a squirt of lemon or hot sauce.  NEVER COOKED, yecchhh! 

Clam chowder, linguine are great, love 'em.  Have a friend who loves clams raw - nope, not for me.  

Funny how our tastes and habits change and influence us.  

My sister's family (Oklahoma) have huge Prairie Oyster Shindigs every season.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 3, 2021)

Raw with plenty liquor. Cold beer.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 3, 2021)

My favorite way is with a compound butter, just barely cooked/grilled, and I mean just barely, like they do in NOLA.  We had these within last couple of weeks.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 3, 2021)

Living on Cape Cod, there are oysters everywhere.  There's a commercial oyster bed very near our house.  Pleasant Bay oysters.  We kayak over there from time to time.  The oyster guys go out every day in their boat, even in the winter when its very cold.

That said, I can eat dozens and dozens of raw oysters at a time.  I chew and love them.  Cooked oysters not so much.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 3, 2021)

Amazing how everyone's taste differs.  

Being inland, I didn't realize that they would go for the oysters in winter.  I'm surprised, (but not astounded LOL, fishing boats breed tough people).  Inland the have "seasons" but I guess you could always get them from a fishmonger. 

Just noticed in my post I called the oyster my dad brought in were in crates - No, they were barrels, and packed with seaweed around them. Don't see that anymore I guess.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jun 3, 2021)

I really like oysters. Not so much raw on the half-shell, but my favorites include Oysters Rockefeller, the Elliot's (Seattle) pan fried w/bourbon sauce recipe I linked above, and Paul Prudhomme's Tasso and Oyster on Pasta  (possibly my all time favorite - although this one calls for spaghetti, while his L.A. "Orleans" restaurant served it up with fettuccine which IMHO was way better).

Unfortunately, can't get fresh oysters where I now live so these are things of the past, but for those of you that can, these are highly recommended.


----------



## Bitser (Jun 3, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> So I swallowed 'em whole, after about 2 or 3 I thought of them swimming around in my tummy.
> 
> Never ate another oyster for about 26 years.



That is an upsetting thought.  But when the hinge is cracked and the adductor muscles cut, it kills the oyster.  Alas!  For the oyster, anyhow.

We love seafood and live way inland (Wyoming).  So I keep an eye on the seafood case at the market for nice oysters and mussels.  We also get community-supported fishery shares from Alaska.  

https://sitkasalmonshares.com/

Costs more than the market, but supports small-boat fishermen.  Plus you know you aren't buying fish mislabeled as to species, or pirated by the wide-ranging Chinese and Spanish fleets.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 3, 2021)

My preference is a very light grill or deep fried.

Living in MO now, I don't get to enjoy fresh oysters. (or any other seafood)

Ross


----------



## taxlady (Jun 3, 2021)

Bitser said:


> That is an upsetting thought.  But when the hinge is cracked and the adductor muscles cut, it kills the oyster.  Alas!  For the oyster, anyhow.
> 
> We love seafood and live way inland (Wyoming).  So I keep an eye on the seafood case at the market for nice oysters and mussels. * We also get community-supported fishery shares from Alaska.
> 
> ...



That is a cool way to buy seafood. I get most of my fish from small companies and co-ops with sustainable fishing practices, for similar reasons. Living on the Island of Montreal, I think I'm too far from the ocean to consider fresh fish fresh enough. Frozen tends to be fresher here. Some of the stuff I get is from British Columbia and some is from Nova Scotia.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 4, 2021)

I know that the mussels are shipped overnight from when they are harvested. So they arrive the next day in Montreal.  

Here, another 6/8 hours down the road - I check the date on those bags for sure!  So far, so good though.

There are a couple of fish mongers within reasonable distance for me, just haven't gotten around to getting to them.  

Taxy, you might want to check out the guy in Vaudreuil/Dorion, I found him a little bit more expensive - but ohhh so fresh.  I'll send you his name if you want.  

LOL - of course, you might want to wait for those bridges to be repaired before traveling west off of the island!  Heard it was a nightmare!


----------



## CraigC (Jun 4, 2021)

jennyema said:


> Living on Cape Cod, there are oysters everywhere.  There's a commercial oyster bed very near our house.  Pleasant Bay oysters.  We kayak over there from time to time.  The oyster guys go out every day in their boat, even in the winter when its very cold.
> 
> *That said, I can eat dozens and dozens of raw oysters at a time.  I chew and love them.*  Cooked oysters not so much.



Me and a Canadian buddy, ACME Oyster House in NOLA, nuff said.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 4, 2021)

My sister in law and I were "cut off" at a bar in Brookline.  Not because of alcohol, but because of over consumption of their dollar oyster night.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 4, 2021)

jennyma, have a good friend who was also cut off from an "all you can eat bowls of mussels"  LOL


----------



## taxlady (Jun 4, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> I know that the mussels are shipped overnight from when they are harvested. So they arrive the next day in Montreal.
> 
> Here, another 6/8 hours down the road - I check the date on those bags for sure!  So far, so good though.
> 
> ...



Well, at least the Ile-aux-Tourtes Bridge is partially open, but I hear it's still causing traffic headaches.

You don't seem to understand how fresh I want my fresh fish. Mussels are kept live, aren't they? If so, that doesn't count as not fresh enough. I lived in Copenhagen. I bought my fish from a fish monger who also supplied most of the restos. The store opened at 4 or 5 in the morning. They had fish that were fresh off the boats. If I got to that fish monger store after about 11 AM, all that was left was smoked fish and canned and pickled fish. There wouldn't be more until the next morning. 

If the fish is that fresh, or close, and in Montreal, then the rush transport would add too much to the price for my taste. But, I can get frozen fish that was frozen on the boat or very shortly after docking. That's good enough for me and it gets delivered with my weekly produce basket from Lufa Farms.


----------



## Bitser (Jun 4, 2021)

Got out my R. Murphy Maine oyster knife.  We had Pacific osyters and boiled corn with bread and butter.  Mud House New Zealand sauvignon blanc.  Restaurants flip the oysters so the smooth side is on top, but I like both sides.  







 If the oysters are decent, from cold water, I prefer them fresh and natural.  Chesapeake or southern US oysters are sometimes better fried, with some seasoning.  Willapa Bay oysters from southern Washington are likewise, big and bland.  

This is a great little book, with recipes and some brilliant observations.


----------

